# Aereo bringing online TV to Utah on August 19th



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Aereo bringing online TV to Utah on August 19th

Online TV streaming service Aereo is going Manifest Destiny and headed westward, specifically to the fine state of Utah. The service is set to launch statewide on August 19th, just ahead of its September launch in Chicago.

"Whether you live in Salt Lake City, St. George or Ogden," the company's PR announcement reads, indicating that the service isn't localized to any one major metropolitan area (like with previous rollouts).

Full Story Here


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Remember that the Salt Lake City DMA includes every part of the state of Utah, including the aforementioned cities.

I wonder how AEREO's antennas will be able to pick up TV stations from St. George, Cedar City, etc, which have no signal available in the SLC metro area, though.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If they follow the same setup as elsewhere, they'll have only one central antenna farm, almost certainly in Salt Lake City. Then they'll deliver all those SLC channels to anyone who wants to subscribe anywhere in the DMA, which happens to be anyone in Utah.


----------

